# Dried tripe - healthy?



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wondering if dried tripe has any nutritional benefits for dogs?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sure it has although I don't think it is the same as fresh tripe because if you take a closer look at dried tripe it doesn't have any of flesh and fat left on. Good way of telling though would be to reconstitute it.

I just think dried tripe is a treat and nothing more whereas fresh tripe is food - if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hang on - I think I've got a packet......................

Morrisons - 150g
Protein 73%
Crude oils and fats 8%
Moisture 12%
Feed as a treat or reward.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. I do just give it as a treat but trying to weigh up if it's the healthiest/most useful treat I can give her 

I think I have a tendency to over-think things!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't always understand what the ingredients list _means_ but 8% fat sounds a bit high...but I'm assuming its fat from the meat rather than additives...in short - I don't know! :sad:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Thanks. I do just give it as a treat but trying to weigh up if it's the healthiest/most useful treat I can give her
> 
> I think I have a tendency to over-think things!!!


Naaaa I've got the "T" shirt for that one



Helbo said:


> I don't always understand what the ingredients list _means_ but 8% fat sounds a bit high...but I'm assuming its fat from the meat rather than additives...in short - I don't know! :sad:


Fat and Protein are both high but as a treat it's ok. It states on the bag 100% beef.

Our local Jollyes sells large bags of dried meat and I've heard staff point out that it's v high nutritionally and best suited to treats and possibly weight gain/convalescing issues.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Fat and Protein are both high but as a treat it's ok. It states on the bag 100% beef.
> 
> Our local Jollyes sells large bags of dried meat and I've heard staff point out that it's v high nutritionally and best suited to treats and possibly weight gain/convalescing issues.


But to watch my Beagle's weight I should probably not even give something like this as a treat though?

Any suggestions would be appreciated here:http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/171617-healthy-treats.html


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

You could check out the Zooplus website if you havent already - they do a fair bit. May be even email them and see if they can recommend any that would be suitable.


----------

